# Any Reliable News On Fuel Prices?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I see its already going up but wonder how much it will increase.
I have gas run van and diesel run school bus now.School bus I get about 200 to 250mi.on 35 gal.tank.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

On the way to a flea barn(we get geat stuff there at times) near our little town, dh and I went around a Mennonite or Amish family on their tractor pulling a cattle wagon --fully caged---with an entire family or two inside--talk about efficiency!!!!:congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

anybody else notice how prices drop whenever the US govt even *mentions* lifting the drilling ban or opening the SOR (temp solution at best), or any other method of domestic production?

it is a mystery :dunno: ... ... ...


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Obvious...*



The_Blob said:


> anybody else notice how prices drop whenever the US govt even *mentions* lifting the drilling ban or opening the SOR (temp solution at best), or any other method of domestic production?
> 
> it is a mystery :dunno: ... ... ...


The politicos are getting paid off by the oil companies, and the oil producers. Read "The Prize", a little light reading...only 1400 pages!  It tracks the growth of big oil from the first well in Pennsylvania to the start of the first Gulf War. So much $$$ is tied up in investment in oil production, that if a cheap alternative to oil were found today, the world wide economy would crash tomorrow.

As soon as people realized that they were no longer enslaved (yes we are slaves to energy production and high costs...how better to control a population than by sucking the wealth out of them to buy a gallon of fuel?) then there would be an economic boom that the world has never seen before as the effects of low cost transportation and production take effect.

If some genius out there comes up with a solution to this manufactured energy "crisis", post it ASAP on the WWW, before the corrupt powers-that-be silence you! If you think that this the ravings of a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist, ask yourself...How many times have you heard of potential energy saving inventions that just seem to fade away?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

~~~~~~NEWS FLASH~~~~~~


This is from a reliable, confidential source who must remain anonymous.


Gas prices will continue to go up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> On the way to a flea barn(we get geat stuff there at times) near our little town, dh and I went around a Mennonite or Amish family on their tractor pulling a cattle wagon --fully caged---with an entire family or two inside--talk about efficiency!!!!:congrat:


 Thanks Jay,now back to this century.Hear any news about fuel?:dunno:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> anybody else notice how prices drop whenever the US govt even *mentions* lifting the drilling ban or opening the SOR (temp solution at best), or any other method of domestic production?
> 
> it is a mystery :dunno: ... ... ...


 No dropping here,going back up last I passed a pump.I was going to take a trip in a few months,so wonder if I need to cancel plans?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

efbjr said:


> The politicos are getting paid off by the oil companies, and the oil producers. Read "The Prize", a little light reading...only 1400 pages!  It tracks the growth of big oil from the first well in Pennsylvania to the start of the first Gulf War. So much $$$ is tied up in investment in oil production, that if a cheap alternative to oil were found today, the world wide economy would crash tomorrow.
> 
> As soon as people realized that they were no longer enslaved (yes we are slaves to energy production and high costs...how better to control a population than by sucking the wealth out of them to buy a gallon of fuel?) then there would be an economic boom that the world has never seen before as the effects of low cost transportation and production take effect.
> 
> If some genius out there comes up with a solution to this manufactured energy "crisis", post it ASAP on the WWW, before the corrupt powers-that-be silence you! If you think that this the ravings of a tin foil hat conspiracy theorist, ask yourself...How many times have you heard of potential energy saving inventions that just seem to fade away?


 I know all about it and them,tht why i was wondering if I should plan for a trip.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> ~~~~~~NEWS FLASH~~~~~~
> 
> This is from a reliable, confidential source who must remain anonymous.
> 
> Gas prices will continue to go up.


 I was hoping they may go down for a few minutes once these thugs start going after votes.Ya know make sure the sheep have enough gas to make it to the polls to vote. :surrender:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

efjbr says:
If some genius out there comes up with a solution to this manufactured energy "crisis", post it ASAP 

Search Nikola Tesla...he probably already has....TPTB will never let it be introduced; I believe he harnessed 'static'??.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> efjbr says:
> If some genius out there comes up with a solution to this manufactured energy "crisis", post it ASAP
> 
> Search Nikola Tesla...he probably already has....TPTB will never let it be introduced; I believe he harnessed 'static'??.


 Is that the guy that had a bad accident after he harnesed some form of energy,forgot the name for it?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Fuel will keep getting more expensive as the dollar loses purchasing power. Check this out:
Commodity Prices - Price Charts, Data, and News - IndexMundi
Diesel is up 44% in the last year. Gasoline is up 40%. Food is up about 30% in the last year. Expect the situation to keep getting worse.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

BillS said:


> Diesel is up 44% in the last year. Gasoline is up 40%. Food is up about 30% in the last year. Expect the situation to keep getting worse.


Unless of course the markets take a nose dive and people start taking their money out of all the markets; including commodities.

Crude Crumbles Below $90 on Economic Worries - FoxBusiness.com


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Is that the guy that had a bad accident after he harnesed some form of energy,forgot the name for it?


Accident?? I believe he was murdered--after all his secrets were stolen...but that's another story.

It's strange how he lived to such an age...like so they could just probe him for more technology??? Wonders.
Did you know this story of Tesla's immigration falls back to granddaddy Bush??? Surprised??


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Is that the guy that had a bad accident after he harnesed some form of energy,forgot the name for it?


Tesla was a genious and is responsible for our use of alternating current without which most of our technology advances would never have happened. He also was one who was dogged by lies and bad press for much of his career.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Unless of course the markets take a nose dive and people start taking their money out of all the markets; including commodities.
> 
> Crude Crumbles Below $90 on Economic Worries - FoxBusiness.com


Any changes will be temporary. The dollar is losing purchasing power. That's why the prices of a wide range of commodities are going up.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Little known...*



JayJay said:


> Accident?? I believe he was murdered--after all his secrets were stolen...but that's another story.
> 
> It's strange how he lived to such an age...like so they could just probe him for more technology??? Wonders.
> Did you know this story of Tesla's immigration falls back to granddaddy Bush??? Surprised??


I read a biography of Tesla. It was very thin on details of his inventions. Seems that the FBI swooped in and removed everything from his NY hotel suite when he died. He had an idea about broadcasting power (tower shown below) worldwide, that would be essential free. :2thumb: He started a mini-earthquake in NYC with one of his inventions, but stopped before things got out of hand.  He invented a bladeless turbine that outperformed anything then in use. He pioneered the science of radio control. If he lived today, this stuff would be all over the internet for the world to use. Like I said before, if you come up with an energy producing idea, post it before TPTB can silence you. Got to go now and make a new tin foil hat!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Accident?? I believe he was murdered--after all his secrets were stolen...but that's another story.
> 
> It's strange how he lived to such an age...like so they could just probe him for more technology??? Wonders.
> Did you know this story of Tesla's immigration falls back to granddaddy Bush??? Surprised??


 Did'nt know about Prescott Bush,but not surprised.
I just remember hearing about this guy on talk radio a few months ago.
No way do the bankers and oil execs want free energy.


----------

